# Why didn’t I never notice KK is naked!?



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 22, 2017)

I feel like no one thought this one through...


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 22, 2017)

KK has never really needed clothes though? He had the guitar in front of his body back in the GameCube days, and even now has the guitar on Saturdays and a turntable on every other night you see him. For that matter, a few other special characters like Blathers and Celeste lack clothing aside from a bow on Celeste's head and Blathers' bowtie, and practically no one wears pants. For all we know, maybe in the Animal Crossing universe it's acceptable to run around naked as an animal and clothing is just popular among the villagers because it lets them change their look and gives them something to spend their bells on.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 22, 2017)

ZombifiedHorror said:


> KK has never really needed clothes though? He had the guitar in front of his body back in the GameCube days, and even now has the guitar on Saturdays and a turntable on every other night you see him. For that matter, a few other special characters like Blathers and Celeste lack clothing aside from a bow on Celeste's head and Blathers' bowtie, and practically no one wears pants. For all we know, maybe in the Animal Crossing universe it's acceptable to run around naked as an animal and clothing is just popular among the villagers because it lets them change their look and gives them something to spend their bells on.


Bruh, he’s butt ass naked.


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah, he is. And as I said, for all intents and purposes, so are Blathers and Celeste. It's not really a big deal and they may have even considered giving him a shirt/outfit and found it didn't look good with his body model or something. Most animals also lack pants or skirts in the series though too, which if nudity is an issue, that would be the more remarkable part.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 22, 2017)

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Yeah, he is. And as I said, for all intents and purposes, so are Blathers and Celeste. It's not really a big deal and they may have even considered giving him a shirt/outfit and found it didn't look good with his body model or something. Most animals also lack pants or skirts in the series though too, which if nudity is an issue, that would be the more remarkable part.


This ain?t some deep shananigins. He nekkey.


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 22, 2017)

YES. That’s the first thing I said when I talked to him lol


----------



## mitfy (Nov 22, 2017)

ME LMAO. i noticed this right away, cuz it's so weird seeing him like that. 

i think the difference between him and the other '''naked'''' characters is that  he has no design or texture or anything on his body, just plain white. it's..... really weird


----------



## Lorrai (Nov 22, 2017)

I always pictured him like Jenny in Forest Gump. When she was singing on stage in the nude lol


----------



## kayleee (Nov 22, 2017)

I feel like they should have at least given him a shirt or something lol


----------



## Vonny (Nov 22, 2017)

Every animal has their genitals exposed though.  At least he’s upfront about it.


----------



## Strahberri (Nov 22, 2017)

yeah i noticed this too like I mean I always kinda knew but seeing him stand there with no clothes on is weird for some reason


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 22, 2017)

Vonny said:


> Every animal has their genitals exposed though.  At least he?s upfront about it.


I think they?re all fixed


----------



## CaramelCookie (Nov 22, 2017)

At least when he comes to Brewster's in New Leaf he has the decency to wear a hat. Now, this...


----------

